# Truglo tfx fiber optic site on CZ 75B



## Catieloops (Jan 7, 2016)

Does this replacement kit have a front sight that already has a groove on the bottom for the pin? Or is drilling involved in the install?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Better send an email to TruGlo


FYI I just bought some set for my Glock. Haven't shot with them yet but install was pretty simple. I have heard similar feedback from HK users that the sights went in easy.

Taking that into account I would wager that there is a whole for the pin or some other method of install that does not require drilling.


----------

